# The Critical INTp (Socionics)



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

*By Sara Csaky [INTp]* 

“A red breasted robin in a cage puts all the world in a rage.” Though William Blake may not have been thinking of an INTp as he wrote the line quoted it makes a charming metaphor for this type. Though the INTp may break down intellectual and social barriers odds are he will feel like he never took flight. He is an effective artist of the world, always looking for ways that he might change it to better heed his needs. He is an intellectual dreamer so lost in his own world that when shaken from his mind me may at first appear lost and distant. 

An eloquent and effective speaker, he can make the most mundane things seem quite amazing with his extravagant verbal skills. The INTp is very often fluent in several languages and may have even made up his own as a child. He is very mathematically inclined due to his ability to understand structure and patterns. The INTp shows an intense interest in religion and is more often than not delving into his studies of Christianity, Judaism, Buddhism, Hinduism, and any other religion ancient or modern that strikes his interest. He shows a mish mash of beliefs and usually does not commit to one religion or the other. 

Socially he is charming and charismatic. When feeling sociable he will approach others with child like enthusiasm and a sardonic wit. However when not feeling social he is aloof and temperamental. The INTp puts up barriers and will rarely let them down. He is very guarded and worried that people are judging him because he himself is constantly quietly observing humans. The INTp is very skeptical about love, and though he wants more than anything to love, when he does he thinks himself foolish and quickly backs out of the relationship. As a rule he keeps a distance between himself and his friends. One of his biggest fears is to rely on someone emotionally. 

The INTp is self-confident to a fault. He loves a debate not only to prove his point to the person he is sparing with but also to confirm his own beliefs. The study of human behavior is very important to him. He can be blunt and insensitive to others simply to see their reaction. He can also be a kind sensitive listener, though he does not like to give advise due to his fear of doing more harm than good. He is calm, restrained and often unreadable. 

Perfect chaos is the only way to describe the choice living conditions for the INTp. He will leave the laundry and dishes undone, but the small important things to him are kept in perfect order. It is not uncommon for him to alphabetize and categorize his movie and book collections. The INTp will collect and study odd things such as, fossils, rocks, and old photographs. Things that most people might find boring are quite fascinating and important to him. He is bothered if he finds such small important things out of order and prone to fly into a rage if they are touched by one other than himself. 

The INTp is incredibly instinctive. He often knows what the out come of any given situation will be. He rarely gets himself into grave trouble for this reason. He is aware of this ability but is often unwilling to share it if he has not been taken seriously in this aspect in the past. 
INTp by Function 
Ni: The first function of the INTp is Ni, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. With this function, it is possible index from within ones self an active belief system developed and derived through time, experience, knowledge, and the patterns of ones own personal life as entered through what could be considered a living journal. Every day and every hour and every minute of a person’s life is catalogued within this journal for future considerations and also for review of past successes and mistakes in order to make stunning predictions into the development of various concepts. Being an introverted function, Ni has an active ability to self-sustain itself and moves actively between an abstract theoretical world located in the future and past in order to sustain itself as an active function. 

Ne: The seventh function of the this type is Ne. Strong and lacking, it remains to the INTp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of events, patterns, and simple gauging of current potential, this function remains the vehicle by which tradition establishes itself and the foreign get thrown out. For the INTp, Ne truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as old beliefs remain and there remains something to be cherished, traditional belief stands before the new! Disloyalty to a cherished, strong, and qualified belief system will never interest an INTp! 

Te: The second function of the INTp is Te, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. With this function, it is possible to collect multiple thoughts, modes and trends of thinking in order to register them into a structured and growing databank of strong, factual knowledge. Te also maintains an active neutral stance on all of the whole of its inputs, even if the whole of the input of one thought process conflicts with any of the other core processes it remains non-biased and registers them all as equals. Probably the most powerful aspect of Te is the power to not only stay well informed of new ideas, trends, and changing modes of thinking that may be utterly critical to survival in competitive atmospheres, but the ability to convince through logical implementations objectively designed to reorganize and even direct the thinking of others into certain modes of logical reasoning. Being an extroverted function, Te cannot derive data from within and must amass information from outside of itself and in the here and now to survive as a function or at all. 

Ti: The eigth function of the this type is Ti. Strong and lacking, it remains to the INTp something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the analysis of thought, structure, and logic, this function remains the vehicle by which the old becomes abandoned and the new comes about. For the INTp, Ti truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as new ways of thinking emerge and there remains something to be considered, out with the old and in with the new! Loyalty to a strong qualified stream of thought will never interest an INTp! 

Si: The third function of the INTp is Si, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise. Since the INTp type thrives in a world of abstract and non-concrete theoretical principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to maintain from within an active index of all experiences developed and derived through time, and the patterns of ones own personal life as gauged through the senses. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include losing track of ones own physical state and a deterioration of healthy physical practices, avoiding surrounding details or noticing too much detail and obsessing about it, suspicion or defensiveness about personal appearance, distant physical look in eyes and appearing to others as though unaware, walking or looking past people, objects, and things as though they were not there, static taste and inflexible habits, unsure of aesthetic understanding, or an obsession with cleanliness. 

Se: The fifth function of the INTp is Se, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise.Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Si function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include demonstrating a tendency to exagerrate the effects of current experiences to seem better or worse than in reality, tending to accept the outcomes of negitive experiences or to tolerate bad reoccuring situations, ignorantly leaving good or bad experiences for bad or worse ones, tendency towards manipulating statistics into a favorable direction, and prone to biased onesidedness. 

Fe: The fourth function of the INTp is Fe, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. Since the INTp type thrives in a world of logical and non-ethical and objective principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to collect and comprehend the multiple feelings, modes and trends of the emotions of others and to react to those emotions. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include a lack of politeness and consideration towards others, rude behaviors with bad manners or extremly well mannered, lack of enthusiasm and interest in whatever others may find emotionally satisfying, lack of emotional control with sudden unexpected outburst or totally devoid of emotion, appearing emotionally distant to others or unintentionally discouraging the emotional approaches of others. 

Fi: The sixth function of the INTp is Fi, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Fe function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include imagining or demonstrating an inability to tell if others are with or against him or her, obsessive tendencies towards paranoia and possible attempt at domination in result of that paranoia, problems discerning the diffrence between good and bad and may even accidently and unintentionally distort the line between the two, prone to lack of effection until certain of seeing a return, and attempts to win the love of others in ways that seem contradictory or abusive, and lack of emotional connectivity to others. 

________________________________________ 
Because of the structureof various function, it is not uncommon for a person to be confused or undecided between various types and even between the usage of various functions. The following is a functional description of various types that an actual INTp may become confused or undecided between. 


ENFp - An INTp may find him or her self activelly undecided between the ENFp type and his or her native INTp type. Because the sixth function of the INTp is Fi, it is not uncommon for one to confuse the second creative function (Te) for that function. When this occurs, an INTp may have problems deciding between those ethical and logical functions. In even more complex situations, an INTp may demonstrate what appears to be a false lack of Ti, which corresponds to the fourth weakest function of the ENFp. In this instances, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use Ni or Ne. If you use Ni more than you use Ne, you are an INTp. If you use Ne more than you use Ni, you could really be an ENFp. 

INFj - An INTp may confuse him or her self for a INFj for the same reason that one would confuse his or her self for an ENFp. If you use Ni more than you use Ne, you are probably an INTp. If you use Ne more than you use Ni, you could really be an INFj. 

INFp - An INTp usually becomes confused between this type and his or her native INTp when he or she has decided upon being an introvert, determined self as a perceiving type, and has been having some influence from the sixth function, while not really being sure if that function is introverted or extroverted. In this senerio, instead of a INTp confusing his or her self for an ENFp the extroverted or introverted type has been substituted. In this instance, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use more Fi or Fe. If you use Fi more than you use Fe, you are probably an INTp. If you use Fe more than you use Fi, you could really be an INFp. 

ENTp - Because of the influence of MBTI, some new to socionic's theory may ignorantly think that the correct way to switch between introverted and extroverted types is to simply switch an E to an I or an I to an E. This is not the correct way to switch back and forth between the two in socionics. If you are an ENTp in MBTI with an emphasis on expressing Ni and Te, your actual socionics type is either an INTp if you choose to stay a perceiving type or ENTj if you find that you might want to consider being a socionic's judging type . On the otherhand, if the above INTp description does not relate to you and you functionally express Ne and Ti, ENTp is still an option, though be warned that socionics does not totally follow the same logic as MBTI does when determining J and P nor do the same stereotypical rules apply when attempting to determine introversion and extroversion. If you are familiar with MBTI, the possibility of having to type yourself totally diffrent than MBTI should be a definite expectation.


Source: Ïñèõîëîãèÿ è ñîöèîíèêà :: Ïðîñìîòð òåìû - INTp


----------



## TurranMC (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't know you were writing my biography!


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

WOW! For the first time (as nothing else comes to mind at this moment) I feel as if an outsider has truly penetrated the inner mosts depths of my mind, the depths even I can not comprehend.

Thanks for finding and posting this!

AhmenRah (Ryan Dunar)


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

The intro descriptions were good.

But once I got to the function descriptions, it just reminded me of being an INTP Kevinaswell teenager >.<

It's a good description, I just get annoyed at the downfall of MBTI: Inability to include personal growth, as well as take into account the intensity of functions for each temperament.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting this, inebriato. Is this a description of MBTI's INTP or INTJ? (I don't understand Socionics very well.)


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

This would be the MBTI INTJ, with Ni Te. I'll have it retitled for clarity.


----------



## Espiculeas (Sep 4, 2009)

That is so not an INTJ, or is it our true side? GAH ITS CON FUNDALING!


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

snail said:


> This would be the MBTI INTJ, with Ni Te. I'll have it retitled for clarity.


Thought so. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Ventricity (Mar 30, 2009)

this is more like intj, but even that is not the same, socionics is a bit different


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

So which one would be the one correspondant to INTP? (because I did not identify with this portrait)


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On Socionics*

Is there a concise explanation of Socionics that you would recommend?​


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Sunless said:


> So which one would be the one correspondant to INTP? (because I did not identify with this portrait)





> Why do INTps test as INTjs? Because it is possible that some INTps actually do behave in such way that they could be mistaken for Judging types. The common perception of Perceiving types is as disorganised, unreliable and wavering. There are INTps out there that are, on the contrary, organised, reliable and unwavering or at least they may behave as such. As a result they often score as Js. But let's not forget that type is not about how you behave, it is about how your psyche is structured, which in return influences your behaviour in one way or another. Taking more tests or reading more type descriptions may not give an answer to the INTj/INTp question for the reasons explained above. The right way to distinguish between these two types is by making a comparison on a "molecular" level.
> 
> Let's take a look at INTj's main function - introverted thinking (
> 
> ...


INTj or INTp?



SoSaysSunny said:


> Is there a concise explanation of Socionics that you would recommend?​


In all honesty, there is no simple explanation of Socionics. This is possibly the most concise description I could find; it is a comparison between MBTI and Socionics. Nevertheless, I'll continue searching for more--I'll let you know if I find anything.


----------



## SoSaysSunny (Oct 24, 2009)

*On INTJ or INTP?*



Femme said:


> INTj or INTp?
> 
> In all honesty, there is no simple explanation of Socionics. This is possibly the most concise description I could find; it is a comparison between MBTI and Socionics. Nevertheless, I'll continue searching for more--I'll let you know if I find anything.


From your descriptions I'd have to be an INTP (INTp? significance?) ... but I'll follow that link to learn more.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

SoSaysSunny said:


> From your descriptions I'd have to be an INTP (INTp? significance?) ... but I'll follow that link to learn more.


I'm not sure if you spotted the link, but I embedded it into my post. The 'INTj or INTp?' article was related to the question Sunless asked. (I'll try to make the link more obvious next time.)


----------



## QueenieIntp (Jan 8, 2010)

I personally think Socionics tries to be too smart for it's own good. Ordering the functions differently? Come on. I would love to see the data behind that decision. I find that this is a great description of me as an INTP though.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

QueenieIntp said:


> I personally think Socionics tries to be too smart for it's own good. Ordering the functions differently? Come on. I would love to see the data behind that decision. I find that this is a great description of me as an INTP though.


It's a better interpretation of Jung's work than Myers and Briggs did.

It's called the J/P Switch:
J/P switch - Wikisocion


----------

